# Mimi



## Yvonne G (Feb 13, 2010)

My daughter lives in a country neighborhood of 5 acre lots. Her house is the last one on the street. The neighbor in front and across the street from her let his house go back to the bank. For whatever reason. However, the jerk moved out a couple weeks ago and didn't take his animals. He left a mama and baby plus last year's baby goat, a cat and a pot bellied pig.

One by one, the goats escaped the property and ran away, and after a week went by and my daughter and I finally had the idea...hey, what happened to the pig? Who is feeding her. So we started feeding the pig and I contacted the realtor to see if I could have her.

I was able to talk a friend into bringing her horse trailer over this a.m. and we rounded up the pig and brought her to my house.

This poor pig is about 17 years old. She was purchased as a full grown pig by the previous owner of the house when I still lived where my daughter lives now. They had the pig for about 3 years before I moved, and I moved about 12 years ago.

I doubt the pig has ever seen a farrier or vet. Her hooves are extremely over grown and she has one tusk that broke off and one that is about to penetrate through the skin under her eye. She squeals worse than a squeeky brake when you even just touch her. And so-o-o-o dirty!

But she knows her name and comes when you call her. (just don't touch her!!)

So, here's my new addition. The vet is coming out Monday to have a look at her:

















If any of you have first hand experience with pot bellied pigs I would really appreciate some helpful hints about her care. I know absolutely NOTHING about pigs. I have a nice new bag of Mazuri pot bellied pig diet and she eats it. But how much? And should she be fed anything besides the pig diet? And can she be on the same pasture as my horse?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 13, 2010)

Awww! Poor thing. What kind of AH leaves their animals behind? I don't know anything about pigs, but you're angel for helping her!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh my Lord what a homely animal! That's just so good of you to take her in Yvonne. This way she can spend the rest of her days in comfort. Will she share the barn with April? Horses like goats as companions do they accept pigs as well? That would be nice if she and April got along and would live together...Is it Mike Stabbe who's coming out?


----------



## Isa (Feb 14, 2010)

Yvonne, that is so nice of you to adopt her  Poor little one. Good luck


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 14, 2010)

She is living next door to my horse, April. If I find out its ok to have a pig and a horse share a pasture with no "germs" making one or the other sick, then they will be both turned out on the pasture together. 

April was very curious to see what that "thing" was that I put next door to her. She spent the whole day with her head over the fence and occasionally pawing the ground. I don't know if she wanted to kill it or just see what it was. But she sure looked pretty with her ears flicked forward and such an intent look on her face.

My vet for the pig will be Dr. Sue Lynch. She used to be the vet at our zoo, but now has a private mobile practice. Dr. Stabbe only does horses.


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 14, 2010)

my brothers significant other have a pot bellied. I hear her say she feeds theirs table scraps and a whole bunch of left overs...and get this, she said bacon too!! :[ 
Of course, i really dont know proper diet for pigs.
good luck!

btw: mimi is my sisters name, haha!


----------



## Laura (Feb 14, 2010)

google them and see what the basic care sheet is for them. or hmmm maybe there is a Pot Bellie Pig Forum.. 
I would bet she need a good swine swine pelleted wormer. I know they get overfed a lot. Lots of veggies i think.. got a good farmers market near you?


----------



## Italianlnm (Feb 14, 2010)

Zac and I have two potbelly pigs. We keep them out in the same pasture with the two cows with no problems. They have all been wormed, and the vet said there wasn't really anything that they could transfer over..So we went for it. I think the cows get a hoot out of the pigs.

We feed them the mazuri potbelly and we also give them vegetable peelings and stuff.. Not all scraps.. just veggie peelings.. Grated carrots, potato peeling, stuff like that.. But that is a treat and the mazuri is their main diet.

You should talk to the vet about maybe giving her a relaxer to trip the tusk and hooves. Our vet is also our farrier, so I'm not sure if you would need to contact a separate farrier. 

I have had our pigs for about 3 years now on my parents farm, until they moved and I took over the farm.. So technically it is now Zac's and mine.

If you have any questions feel free to pm me!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank goodness these down and out neglected animals have Yvonne the one-woman Rescue Aid Society nearby. 

I hope that in your good hands Mimi will eventually forget her fear and suffering and become a gentle pet for you. 

In any case, I am sure the next few months will be an interesting experience for you both!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 14, 2010)

I've gotten down on the ground in front of her and I can't see any eyes. I don't know how she manages to get around. I really don't think she's fat, do you? But she sure has that big fold of skin (or fat) going down over her eyes!


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 15, 2010)

I was wondering if she could see ok. Bless your heart for taking her in.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have done a lot of research on pot bellies as I would really like to get one eventually. My neighbor had one growing up and it was the sweetest animal. I have heard the term "fat blind" meaning that the pot belly can't see because it is overweight and the fat around it's eyes inhibits its vision. I have read that it can be helped by putting it on a better diet and making sure it has enough space. So, hopefully in your good care Yvonne it will get better  Again, that's just what I've read so I don't have any first hand experience.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm starting to think that "Mimi" might be "Melvin." The vet is coming next Monday to do the hooves and tusks, and we'll find out for sure then. But I've tried to look under her and there's just no way because she's so squealy. But after her poop today, she stretched out, front legs to the front and back legs way out behind, and girls don't assume that position for peeing. Trouble is, her belly was touching the ground, so I still couldn't see where the pee was coming from.

I know, I know...too much information!

She's really growing on me. I can't wait until warmer weather so I can give her a good scrubbing. The neighbors are going to love me on that day. Everyone should buy some ear plugs before then.


----------



## terryo (Feb 16, 2010)

Mimi is one lucky pig. She has a face that only a Mother could love....so it's a good thing that you're her Mother now.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, she is pretty homely, alright.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 16, 2010)

emysemys said:


> But after her poop today, she stretched out, front legs to the front and back legs way out behind, and girls don't assume that position for peeing. Trouble is, her belly was touching the ground, so I still couldn't see where the pee was coming from.



Hahaha...thanks for the laugh-out-loud image!


----------



## terracolson (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow I would be scared of her...do they bite?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 16, 2010)

I've heard that pigs can be pretty mean, but Mimi is only a squealer. She has never tried to bite or stab me with her tusks. The most threatening thing she has done is to clack her teeth at me when I was trying to open her mouth.


----------



## Madortoise (Feb 16, 2010)

Pigs are very smart, aren't they? She'll never forget you for saving her! What a random act of kindness.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, here's Mimi two months later. He heard me at the gate so he started trucking in that direction:






I'm not sure, but I THINK that he looks a bit thinner than the first pictures. I hope so. I'd really like to be able for him to graze on the pasture, but he has to be able to see before I can let him out of the smaller pen.











And talk about a cute butt!!! Is there a cuter butt than this:


----------



## sammi (Apr 30, 2010)

Haha adorable! Glad to see he's still around =]


----------



## Itort (Apr 30, 2010)

Yvonne, you can run pigs with horses. I had two barrows (gelded boars) with my horses and they got along great except when they stole the sweet feed. LOL They need a tighter fence than a horse as they will lift the bottom. It will create a wallow. The Mazuri feed is great and don't feed ag hog food as it's designed for bringing hogs to market size fast. You'll find they are very intelligent and fascinating animals. Did the vet detusk him ? If not free ranging with horse will help keep the tusks down. Word of warning though, being omnivours and smart ones, keep away from torts.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 30, 2010)

No offense but I could honestly think of a dozen or so animals with cuter butts myself, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I do think he looks a little slimmer.


----------



## Itort (Apr 30, 2010)

Remember without that butt eggs would be boring. LOL


----------



## Isa (Apr 30, 2010)

Awww YvonneÃ‚Â­, I love Mimi. He is sooo cute  What a cute pic of his butt, soo cute!


----------



## terryo (Apr 30, 2010)

He does look a little slimmer, but the butt.....that's another story.


----------



## BethyB1022 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the update, he's such a handsome guy! He does look slimmer than before.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 3, 2010)

So you have determined Mimi's gender for sure, now. I remember that the visual confirmation of that resolution was slow in coming...

I am afraid the phrase "so ugly he's cute" is what comes to mind, from both ends. 

How lovely that he has security and attentive care now!


----------



## ChiKat (May 6, 2010)

Awww he looks slimmer to me! I love the first picture of him running in your direction  What a sweetie.


----------

